
The Great Pumpkin-Pie Conspiracy - Firebrand
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/10/squashing-the-controversy/544250/?single_page=true
======
Finnucane
Well, sure. You don't bake a pie with a carving pumpkin. Normally, you use
what is usually labeled a 'sugar pumpkin' in the produce market. They're
smaller and, obviously, sweeter than a carving pumpkin. Carving pumpkins
aren't good eats. Doesn't everyone know this already?

